# VIP 622 rebooting. I'm not happy



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

I get home from work Tuesday night and flip on my set. We have had a lot of rain and the screen says aquiring signal. I think nothing of it until it reboots. I see my other sets running off my 322 are fine. I do a hard reset. Still keeps getting to 2 of 5 on the 129 transponder 7 and reboots. I call tech support. The girl in the Philipinnes tries to read off the card. No help. So she says I can have a box sent to me in 3-5 days or call back to see if they have a fix. I ask why they don't have alocal company that I can pick one up from with no explination. I asked why it can't be overnighted. "oh it can butm will cost me 24 bucks". What the hell. I have no tv in 3 rooms now and no HI DEF. It better get here before football this weekend. 

So what happens to all my shows recorded on the one I am sending back?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is a procedure to try and get your current unit running again. Unplug both of the dish input cables from the back of the unit. Then unplug the power for a few minutes and plug it back in. When it comes back up, run a check switch test, which of course will fail since there are no dish connections. This will clear out the switch matrix in the receiver. Unplug the power again and reconnect the dish input cables. Plug the receiver back into power. When it comes back, run another check switch test, which should work. This procedure will often correct problems with not getting a good signal which in turn can cause reboots.

Also if you have the external HDD feature ($40 one time charge) you can archive everything from your current receiver to the EHD. Then if you have to replace the 622, you don't have to loose your recordings.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Do you have a USB external hard drive. If so, unplug it and try rebooting and see if it comes up.


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

Woo Hoo ChuckA. Thanks that worked. Now why couldn't the Tech Service person do that with me?

Now 2 questions. Do I take the new box when it comes? What is the deal with the external drive? Do they send me one or I use any hard drive?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Calvin Carrigan said:


> Woo Hoo ChuckA. Thanks that worked. Now why couldn't the Tech Service person do that with me?
> 
> Now 2 questions. Do I take the new box when it comes? What is the deal with the external drive? Do they send me one or I use any hard drive?


Well, it's really your call if you want to keep your original box or the new one. If the original 622 did not have any other problems I would tend to keep it. You don't have any history with the new one so you don't know what problems it might have.

The external HDD feature will cost you a one time charge of $40 to activate. That's for all ViP receivers on your account. Then you go buy yourself a USB2 external HDD and plug it in. Here is a thread you should read about which hard drives people are using successfully.


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info and help. I have never had any probelms except this one so I think I will jst keep it.


----------

